# Does the Gopro 2 have wifi? Smartphone compatible?



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Does the Gopro 2 have wifi? 
Only Gopro 3's?
Or does it work with that smartphone app?
Backpack?

Fill me in please

TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The GP Hero 2 does have wifi capability. You have to buy the wifi back for it, and you also have to update the firmware on the camera and iir, a few of the accessory backs. I have one and it does work with the smartphone control app.

I think the GP 3 has all that built into the camera. (but don't quote me on that!)


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Chomps has it right. And yes, hero 3 has all that built in as well.

Hero2 with backpack = hero3 as far as wifi is concerned. Both do iphone connectivity, both will work with the gopro remote. And yes, the remote kicks ass, because you can work it with gloves on. I clip mine to the outside of my jacket.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

kaborkian said:


> Chomps has it right. And yes, hero 3 has all that built in as well.


I have a GP-H1 and H2. I didn't pay much attention to the specs for the H3 after hearing so much about the much shorter batt life issues it had. I mean the H-I & II batteries have barely enough charge life in them for a day on the slope. I can _easily_ go thru 2-3 spare batteries in a day. (but at least with the smartphone app or remote, you can easily keep track of batt life without constantly pulling the camera off the mount to check it.)

Oh,.. that also brings up the issue that when using wifi & the control app, it definitely shortens the batt life per charge. 

Also, it is possible to use wifi with the H1, But unless they've recently created a firmware update that allows it?  The H1 will _not_ work with the smartphone control app. But you can start, and stop recording with the remote. (...it sounded complicated to me, so I didn't bother with that for my H1.)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

So I need the backpack, eh.
Well that kinda sucks.

I just want to be able to check what the cam is seeing,
Before I press record.

How much is the backpack?


I didn't forget about ya chomps.
I've just had a lot on my plate lately.:thumbsdown:

It's not a 1 word answer, type of question.


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> So I need the backpack, eh.
> Well that kinda sucks.
> 
> I just want to be able to check what the cam is seeing,
> ...


Lol! No worries man. Whenever u get to it. 

The wifi backpack is seperate, but iir, mine was right around $100-$130. But that was when it was a brand new option. So now u might b able to get a deal on one since it's not the latest n greatest. You might also check the guy here on the forum selling his H2 rig. Has it on EB for $100 INCLUDING a wifi back along with other accessories. If I get a chance I'll find n post the link to his thread.

...oh and yes! Being able to see and fine tune your framing, camera angles in real time? That really is worth having! You also totally eliminate the "Is it on" problem!


----------

